# Sunday Special - Lyrics Sampler; 1960's



## luckytrim (Nov 3, 2019)

Sunday Special - Lyrics Sampler; 1960's

Today, I give you a sample of the hit song and you tell me the  Title..

1. "Just because you've become a young man now
There's still some things that you don't understand  now
Before you ask some girl for her hand now
Keep your freedom for as long as you can now"
2. "Here is the main thing I want to say
I'm busy 24 hours a day
I fix broken hearts, I know that I truly can"
3. "When I meet a new girl that I want for mine
She always breaks my heart in two, it happens every  time
I've been cheated, been mistreated"
4. "The love we shared for oh so long is such a big part of  me
If you must take your love away, take it gradually, oh  o-o-h"
  a. - Breakin' Up Is Breakin' My Heart
  b. - Broken Hearted Melody
  c. - Break It To Me Gently
  d. - Break Up To Make Up
5. "I beg of you, don't say goodbye
Can't we give our love another try
Come on baby, let's start anew"
6. "It's the bell of freedom
It's the song about love between
My brothers and my sisters
All over this land"
7. "I'll see you in the sunlight, I'll hear your voice  everywhere
I'll run to tenderly hold you but darling you won't be  there
I don't wanna say goodbye for the summer
Knowing the love we'll miss"
8. "You were better for me than I was for myself
For me, there's you and there ain't nobody else
I want to stop and thank you baby
I just want to stop and thank you baby"
  a. - Thank You Baby
  b. - How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)
  c. - If You Want To Be Happy
  d. - When I Fall In Love

9. "Put his arms around your waist, held you  tight
Kisses I could almost taste in the night
Wondered why I'm not the guy whose silhouette's on the  shade
I couldn't hide the tears in my eyes"
10. "One day she left without a word, she took away the  sun
And in the dark she left behind, I knew what she had  done
She left me for another, it's a common tale but  true
A sadder man but wiser now, I sing these words to  you"
11. "Each night before you go to bed my baby
Whisper a little prayer for me my baby
And tell all the stars above"
12. "Yeah, my heart stood still
Yes, his name was Bill
And when he walked me home"
13. "When the night has come
And the land is dark
And the moon is the only light we'll see
No I won't be afraid, no I won't be afraid"
14. "I'm a-thinking and a-wonderin' all the way down the  road
I once loved a woman, a child I'm told
I gave her my heart but she wanted my soul"
15. "But no, no they're wrong, I know they are
'Cause I can play this here guitar
And I won't quit 'til I'm a star"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.     Shop Around
2.     Handy Man
3.     When Will I Be Loved
4. - c
5. Breaking Up Is Hard To Do
6. If I Had A Hammer
7. Sealed With A Kiss
8. - b
9. Silhouettes
10. Lemon Tree
11. Dedicated To The One I Love
12. Da Doo Ron Ron
13. Stand By Me
14. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
15. On Broadway


----------

